# The Nikon D80. Is it a good or bad choice now?



## malkav41 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I wanted to ask the digital camera crowd what the general thoughts are about the Nikon D80. 

I have Nikon Full frame AF lenses that I use on my N90s, and I figured that, after going to the Nikon SLR Camera & Lens Compatibility site, that they would work on the D80, even though the D80 has an APS-C sensor.

I love shooting with my 2 N90s and FM, but film developing costs are getting a bit outta hand for me at the moment as I average around 12 rolls between the 3 cameras every 2 weeks.:blushing: I'm not a pro, I just love to take photos, and the D80 would, in the long run, help me moneywise, and may even help me get better at shooting worthwhile subjects, and not all willy-nilly.

Thanks,
Edward


----------



## Davor (Apr 4, 2011)

D80 is a good camera and you can find them pretty cheap these days, have you looked at the features the D90 offers over the D80? there is significant changes they made and if you can justify the cost then id say to consider the D90 instead.


----------



## Slaphead (Apr 4, 2011)

There's no denying that the D80 is a good camera. If you're going to shoot in good light, or have fast lenses, and don't need more than 10mp then you should be fine. it's downfall these days is in it's high ISO ability as 800 is really the maximum usable IMO - after that it gets pretty noisy. Also the max frame rate of 3FPS may be a limitation if you want to do sports stuff.

If you've got the cash then I would recommend looking at the D90 as it improves on the D80 in a number of key areas. If on the other hand you can pick up a D80 cheaply, and your style of photography is not too demanding of the camera then the D80 should serve you well.


----------



## orb9220 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well seeing the D80 used for around $450-$500 range with an occasional $350-$400. The D90 is a so much improved D80 and best bang for the buck going right now.

I went to a D90 from a D80 and is much improved and picked up used last year for $650 used. Refrubs & used are going in the $650-$750 range with the occasional $600 units.

Things I noticed the D90 over the D80. Well metering seemed less finicky and more accurate and tad faster AF. Auto WB seemed more consistent.

The D90 gave me another 2 stops of low light ability and about 1EV of additional dynamic range. Iso reading in viewfinder,3d tracking,self-cleaning,3" Lcd preview,4.5 over 3 fps,2x the rated shutter life of the D80. 

I would consider a D80 with small shutter count if I could get it under $450 otherwise bite the bullet and get the D90 to alleviate all my fears and concerns I have with the D80.
.


----------



## ghache (Apr 4, 2011)

orb9220 said:


> Well seeing the D80 used for around $450-$500 range with an occasional $350-$400. The D90 is a so much improved D80 and best bang for the buck going right now.
> 
> I went to a D90 from a D80 and is much improved and picked up used last year for $650 used. Refrubs & used are going in the $650-$750 range with the occasional $600 units.
> 
> ...




+1


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 5, 2011)

orb9220 said:


> Well seeing the D80 used for around $450-$500 range with an occasional $350-$400. The D90 is a so much improved D80 and best bang for the buck going right now.
> .



NOBODY is paying $450 to $500 for a used D80 body. That's the going rate for a D200, or perhaps a D80 with a couple of lenses and a flash.  

I've purchased three d80's over the last year for friends, and I never paid more then $300.

Typical ebay prices are around $350, but if you find one bundled with the nikon brand MB-D80 (a $100+ value) you can resell the grip and end up with a D80 for $300 or less.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Apr 8, 2011)

I have the D80 and have been pleased with it.

I concur that I needed to get the faster glass for low light shooting but figured I will always have these lenses.

I am still looking forward to upgrading to a D7000 in a couple of years, when I can start to get a better deal on them, for the better ISO capability.


----------



## malkav41 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! The reason I want to go with the D80 as opposed to the D90 is that I have no desire for video capability in a still camera. I want to shot still photos as I do with my N90s, but with the convenience of not having to have a 24 or 36 shot roll of film developed for three or four keeper shots.


----------



## orb9220 (Apr 9, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> orb9220 said:
> 
> 
> > Well seeing the D80 used for around $450-$500 range with an occasional $350-$400. The D90 is a so much improved D80 and best bang for the buck going right now.
> ...


 
Maybe on Ebay but watch craigslist regular and there are D80 bodies only in the $450 range and D200 are in the $500-$600 range depending on come with grip or not. 

Apr  7 - Nikon D200 perfect conduction extra battery  -              $600[SIZE=-1] (Portland)[/SIZE]  pic
                                             Apr  5 - Nikon D200 DSLR body only, MD-D200 vertical battery grip -              $600[SIZE=-1] (Vancouver, Wa)[/SIZE]  pic

                                    Apr  4 - Nikon D80 - Extra NEW Nikkor 18-105mm VR lens -              $400 $700 with lens[SIZE=-1] (near Hillsboro Airport)[/SIZE]  pic
Apr  5 - NIKON D80 W/ 18-135 LENS AND EXTRAS!!!! -              $600[SIZE=-1] (HILLSBORO, OR)[/SIZE]  pic
                                             Apr  4 - Nikon d80 with 18-135mm AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor Lens -              $660[SIZE=-1] (SE Portland)
[/SIZE]Feb 23 - Nikon D80 w/18-55mm lens - $650 -[SIZE=-1] (Philomath)[/SIZE]             

I see this on a regular basis and a sub-par $400 D80 or sub-par $500 D200 are like around 1-3 out of 10 posts when advertised. And yep they do sell at that price.

Not saying you can't find a D80 for $350 on craigslist but rarely have seen them myself.
And you have to do more work if buying it as a set kit and want the body only.
.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 9, 2011)

orb9220 said:


> Maybe on Ebay but watch craigslist regular and there are D80 bodies only in the $450 range and D200 are in the $500-$600 range depending on come with grip or not.
> 
> I see this on a regular basis and a sub-par $400 D80 or sub-par $500 D200 are like around 1-3 out of 10 posts when advertised. And yep they do sell at that price.
> 
> ...


 
90% of stuff on craigslist is overpriced and doesn't sell. There's lots of overpriced stuff on ebay as well, but if you search the "completed items" you can see what things are really selling for.

 IMO, craigslist should be cheaper then ebay, as you have no buyers protection or third party mediator. I'd never buy anything off of CL, unless it's too big to ship, or cheaper then ebay.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 9, 2011)

malkav41 said:


> Thanks for the replies! The reason I want to go with the D80 as opposed to the D90 is that I have no desire for video capability in a still camera. I want to shot still photos as I do with my N90s, but with the convenience of not having to have a 24 or 36 shot roll of film developed for three or four keeper shots.


 
The d80 will serve that purpose nicely, but the d90 improvements are not just video, it has a cmos sensor, which gives it noticeable improvement in image quality, especially at higher iso levels .


----------



## KmH (Apr 9, 2011)

Texas Parrothead said:


> I have the D80 and have been pleased with it.
> 
> I concur that I needed to get the faster glass for low light shooting but figured I will always have these lenses.
> 
> I am still looking forward to upgrading to a D7000 in a couple of years, when I can start to get a better deal on them, for the better ISO capability.


The video in the D90 is only one small part of the story.

As pointed out, the D90 has a much better (CMOS)  image sensor than the D80 has (CCD).


----------



## orb9220 (Apr 9, 2011)

Originally Posted by *malkav41* 

 
Thanks for the replies! The  reason I want to go with the D80 as opposed to the D90 is that I have no  desire for video capability in a still camera. "

And as mentioned Video is not the reason I went from a D80 to D90. There are many other reasons.
And have never shot video with it. I just ignore it.

But the reasons I went to the D90 from the D80 are:

1) High ISO on the D90 is a great improvement that allows me another stop for those lower-light handheld situations. Every little bit helps.
2) Dynamic Range - The D90 gives about 1EV of additional range.
3) 3" lcd display - For these old eyes I need all the help I can get. And blurry out of focus shots I can see without zooming to delete.
4) ISO displayed in viewfinder also can change ISO on the fly with the sub-command wheel.
5) Shutter Life - D90 is rated 2x the D80 at 100,000 clicks.
6) D-Lighting - Improvements there also.
7) 3D tracking - Lock on subject and during recomposing the AF Point will change to keep subject focused. Great for motion tracking?
8) Self-Cleaning - Still skeptical how well this feature works.And appears to actually clean dust off. So far looks helpful. And on my D80 required a wet clean every 4-6 weeks. Once in 9 months so far on the D90.
9) Info Button - Now can get quick Top Lcd readings on back LCD with built-in changing of D-lighting,High noise NR,Picture adjustment,Function button assignment,etc.
10) Picture preview - When reviewing picture tap up once and all picture settings and exposure info displayed with small histogram all laid out in nice easy format to read.
11) Frame rate - D90 gives 50% more at 4.5fps the D80 3fps.
12) Significant improvements in accurate Metering and AF speed. 
13) Live view great for those awkward macro/tripod shots

And used picked mine up for $650 last year.
.


----------



## behanana (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm just bragging here, I got a D80 for $325 with an extra battery (whoo hooo), the big reason was the price, my wife and I are starting into photography together and neither one of us know enough or are expierianced enough to utilize the added benifits of the D90. I also wanted a body that I could older Nikon Af lenses for and the fact that it has comander mode for my SB-700 is GREAT! Like I said, I don't know what I'm doing, but it's fun to play with. BTW my other camera is D3000.


----------



## Ginu (Apr 14, 2011)

Hands down D90 over the D80... Not going to elaborate all the points already stated above but the D90 is a substantial upgrade which is worth that extra $.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ginu said:


> Hands down D90 over the D80... Not going to elaborate all the points already stated above but the D90 is a substantial upgrade which is worth that extra $.



"Worth" is relative.  To some paying twice as much for a high end BMW compared to a mid-range Honda is "worth" it.  But to others it's hard to justify spending $60k on a car.  

The D90 is twice as expensive as the D80, to some it may not be "worth" it.


----------

